# Marineland Magnum 350 pro



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, i was just wondering if this would be the right filter for me. I have a 55 gallon with a bunch of CA/SA cichlids. I am currently running an aquatech HOB filter, the large one with 2 outlets. I wanted some more filtration so i was looking around a settled on the Magnum 350 Pro. The reason i was looking at the pro was because the extra stuff it came with and the slight price difference. I found the Magnum 350 pro for $105 at the site Aquariumgarden.com . i was wondering if this is a good price and if the site is trustworthy. any input is appreciated.

-mike


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have an Eheim 2026. It is German made and very solid with quiet and great performance.

I got a used Magnum 350 (not Pro I dont think) with a tank I bought on CL. What a POS. I imagine they would work similarly, but the difference in design and craftsmanship is night and day.

You get what you pay for I guess. The Eheim is about $200 I believe but come with all the media already which is expensive seperately.

....Bill


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Unfortunatly 100 dollars is my absolute max for a canister at this time (college budget). Would i be better off buying an Eheim 2213? or a 2215 if i can find a good price?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am not saying an Eheim is the only other choice. Just what I am very happy with and that the Mag 350 looks pretty crappy to me in comparison.

The Rena XP series seem to be a real good deal and everyone seems very happy with them. It also is relatively inexpensive and may be a better choice IMO

.....Bill


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Off ebay I bought the large SunSun canister relatively cheap. It has worked flawlessly and is quiet and very efficient. Looks to me like Marineland and SunSun are in bed together as the canister is virtually the same as the Marineland c-360 at a fraction of the price. 
The powerhead and impeller are very beefy and shocking to find that the impeller shaft on such an inexpensive canister is actually ceramic as in the more expensive pumps and heads.
The impeller itself has a very large and robust magnet as well.

4 media trays and supposed no bypass setup. It doesn't come with the media but we all know poly fill from Wallyworld and pot scrubbers are cheap enough to load it up without the added hidden cost of the comercial media that comes with other canisters.

There is even a model with built in UV sterilization but I opted to stay away from that as replacement bulbs may be a hard find.

Question here is does SunSun make the filters for Marineland or does Marineland make the filters for SunSun?

Aparently there are other trade names for the same filter as well, Pro-Aqua, Risheng ect.

HMMMM


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

> I found the Magnum 350 pro for $105 at the site Aquariumgarden.com . i was wondering if this is a good price and if the site is trustworthy. any input is appreciated.


I have two Magnum 350 Pro's. Awesome filter for the money. Just keep an eye on the flow rate. They're easy to clean and the BioWheels are a smart design. I highly recommend these. Great price, and it'll be a nice addition for the 55g.



> I have an Eheim 2026. It is German made and very solid with quiet and great performance.


May be so, but (dude!) you're comparing a $100 canister filter (Magnum) with one that actually costs closer to $300 (2026) and moves less water. Not a fair comparison. Yes, Eheim's are fantastic, but you *pay* for it.



JALOOS said:


> Question here is does SunSun make the filters for Marineland or does Marineland make the filters for SunSun?


My guess is that it's a knockoff/copy of the Marineland. It's very common to find Asian repro's of products made elsewhere... often identical in every way. Just using cheaper labor, cheaper materials.

-Ryan


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

RyanR said:


> JALOOS said:
> 
> 
> > Question here is does SunSun make the filters for Marineland or does Marineland make the filters for SunSun?
> ...


Really don't see anywhere the materials were cheaped out on ex maybe hose and intake/spraybar but far be it from to to say as I am never happy with the plumbing in most if not all of the canisters ect. I usually customize my own anyway. For 98 bucks Canadian shipped, size, flow and from what I can tell just as good quality as the C-360's I have looked at, how can you go wrong.

That being said I do own 2 Marineland 350 HOT filters and from my experience are good filters, great flow but have same maint hassle as full size canisters. There are also other versions of the Marineland filters to look for such as Aqua-Tech that are made by Marineland. One of my HOT's are packaged as Regent, has Aqua-Tech embosed on the lid and comes with Marineland warranty and instructions.

Cost vs a bigger canister like the SunSun I would go with the SunSun to be sure.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Well now Iâ€™m confused. I can get an EHEIM - FILTER 2215-37 CLASSIC for 100$, or a 350 Magnum Pro for 106$. The thing I like about the magnum 350 pro is the GPH and the attachable gravel vac. Iâ€™m not sure if I want the biowheels because I'm not sure if the flow comes from them into the tank or if they are connected to a spray bar, what I mean is that I want the filter output to create a current through the width of my tank which I think I can accomplish with a spray bar. With the EHEIM 2215-37 Classic I feel like I'm getting something that will last longer and has more options for media, and has a spray bar.... but the less GPH and not having an attachable gravelvac kind of turns me off. I mean... I donâ€™t need those things but I think they would be cool. That being said I could probably modify the intake somehow and make my own gravelvac for it... I'm not sure why I'm making this big of a deal about it, but thank you everyone for the comments


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The pump on the Eheim 2215 is rated for a max output of 106 gph... The Magnum 350 is rated for a max output of 350 gph... huge difference...

Eheims are better built and will last longer... you do get what you pay for with them... that being said I have had several Magnum 350s that each lasted about 5 years and then started having issues (I've had the little tabs that hold the lid on break on 3 different filters at/around the 5 year mark).

Eheims have a wide array of media options... the Magnums are more limited... But in my experience tanks do just fine without all the expensive/fancy medias and if you wish to use the canister for "water polishing" the micron cartridges that are available for the Magnum filters work great...

Having owned a number of Magnum filters over quite a few years, I don't think I've ever used the vacuum attachment/method to clean my tanks. It just makes more sense to me to use a siphon to perform this same task and that way I am not clogging my filter up with the crud I clean during vacuuming.

In my opinion... getting the larger filter (350 gph range) makes much more sense as an addition to your 55 gal... if you have the money to buy a top end filter in that range, I'm sure you'll be happy with it... If you do not have the extra money to spend, I do not think you will be dissatisfied with the Magnum 350...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

To my knowledge, the Magnum Pro shouldn't come with the actual gravel vac, but just the nipple-barb-attachment. The base model Magnum should, I think. I gravel vac out my back door once a week.

BioWheels will dump direst into the tank, kinduva trickle. The other return from the Magnum (there's a "T" fitting in the return) will shoot a "jet" of water halfway across a 4' tank from one end.

FWIW, Magnum parts are cheap and easy to find.

I'm not seeing an effective gravel vac happening with the flow rate of the 2215.... though you can certainly fit a *lot* more filter media in there, so that if the flow rates were equal, the Ehiem would definitely filter better.

If it's just moving water that you're after, you can always just get a power head.

-Ryan


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Hm.. well the eheim is 164gph not 106. still not even half of the magnum. do the bio wheels make any noise? I like to keep my water level as high as it can go, will the trickle from the biowheels make a splashing sound?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

The biowheels are basically silent. They're well housed. The lip at the bottom of the biowheel assembly is submerged when the tank is topped off, so you'll only hear a trickle if the water level gets low. Biowheels also help oxygenate the water.

An additional advantage of the BioWheels is that you *know* where the biological filtration is happening, so there's no worry about thoroughly cleaning the canister at the sink.

-Ryan


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

do you ever clean the biowheels?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Never!

They say never clean, and I oblige. 

If you have experience with the biowheels in the Emperor 280 or 400, it's the same concept... just much quieter since the motor is underneath the tank. The BioWheels may be a bit noisy for the first week or two until it gets some gack growing on it.

-Ryan


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the rena XP line better than most other canisters. The rena xp2/3 is very good.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

kodyboy said:


> I like the rena XP line better than most other canisters. The rena xp2/3 is very good.


My wife actually just bought me an XP4 this evening as a birthday gift. Quieter than a mouse. I'm impressed.

-Ryan


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a Magnum 350, Rena XP, Fluval, and Marineland 360. I would choose any one of the others over another Magnum 350.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have a similar setup as you. i recently took a huge leap and got an rena xp3. what a difference that makes!!!  i also got a hydor 2 to move my water more. I havent had any of the other canisters but so far i am loving my rena. you can find the rena xp3 on ebay for 130 shipped. I like my rena!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

RyanR said:


> My wife actually just bought me an XP4 this evening as a birthday gift. Quieter than a mouse. I'm impressed.
> 
> -Ryan


Happy Birthday Ryan...

I'll gladly give you well wishes but I'm not buying you a filter


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

How about a magnum 350 for polishing a 90 gal ? It has a Rena xp3, and a emp 400, looking to ditch the emp, TO LOUD. Run the xp3 and the magnum, stocked with 9 angels and three silver dollars, planted.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

he Magnum350 w/ Micron Cartridge makes a great water polisher... put the blue sock over the Micron Cartridge to make it last longer...

You can also get 2 Micron Cartridges and rotate them every few weeks. When you take the old one out soak it in a mild bleach solution. Just make sure you riinse it extremely well before putting it back in use.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

They got 2 micron cartridges for that thing?
Or did you mean get two different ones and rotate them, because they are cleanable.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

planenut007 said:


> Or did you mean get two different ones and rotate them, because they are cleanable.


 :thumb:

Get two of the same micron cartridges... use one at a time while the other is being cleaned (soaked/rinsed)...


----------

